# Chicken Division



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 2 different flocks of chickens; bantams in the back yard with the dogs and baby goats and full size birds out in the pasture with the horses, donkeys and adult goats. 
Last week DS sold some of the bantam chicks from the latest hatching. As part of the deal the girl asked if he would take her barred rock rooster. We put the new rooster out with the RIR rooster and all the hens. Sunday night we noticed the RIR and 7 of the hens had moved out of the coop and started roosting in the barn with the horses. The BR is in the coop with the other 9 hens. We now seem to have 2 separate flocks in the pasture. They still mingle together during the day but at night they go their separate ways.

Has anyone else with chickens ever had their flock divide this way?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes some times it dose happen. Roosters can be aggressive enough that they would kill each other if put together by force ie in a coop or yard with each other. In your case it sounds like the two decided stay away from each other. The hens just decided which rooster they liked best.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We have 2 different flocks of chickens; bantams in the back yard with the dogs and baby goats and full size birds out in the pasture with the horses, donkeys and adult goats.
> Last week DS sold some of the bantam chicks from the latest hatching. As part of the deal the girl asked if he would take her barred rock rooster. We put the new rooster out with the RIR rooster and all the hens. Sunday night we noticed the RIR and 7 of the hens had moved out of the coop and started roosting in the barn with the horses. The BR is in the coop with the other 9 hens. We now seem to have 2 separate flocks in the pasture. They still mingle together during the day but at night they go their separate ways.
> 
> Has anyone else with chickens ever had their flock divide this way?


 Only after roasting, seperated wings, thighs, and breast meat.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Or after the family divides up the chicken that is being served for dinner.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

:lolsmash:


----------

